# Naruto vs Ben Tennyson



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2010)

I want know who do you think who will win Naruto with Sage Mode and Jinchuuriki Powers along with all his other techniques. or Ben 10 with the Ultimatrix. 

You decide


----------



## luke_c (Apr 28, 2010)

CrashmanX said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lul Ben 10


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 29, 2010)

lol. Naruto.
Ben10 is some shitty cartoon/wannabe good anime.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 29, 2010)

Ultimatrix can not be compare ... wait what happen if he get dna from naruto and changes into him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 lol


----------



## Salax (Apr 29, 2010)

Lol, Ben10 makes no sense at all. And Naruto could own him.

BUT WAIT: HERE COME THE BAKUGONTHINGIES!


----------

